# Saluting during Remembrance day ceremonies



## PanaEng (12 Nov 2008)

As I participated in the ceremony today at the Perley I noticed that some, very few, pers in uniform were saluting at the appropriate time; most did not salute at all.

My understanding is that you salute individually if you are not part of a formed group and you have your headdress on, even if indoors, at the appropriate times (National anthem, etc.)

can someone refresh my understanding and that of a bunch of pers here in Ottawa. (It's been a while)

cheers,
Frank


----------



## fire_guy686 (12 Nov 2008)

I noticed the same thing at the ceremony I went to here. Anthems, Last Post you look around and there was hands down everywhere. I was always under the impression you saluted during them. 

That wasn't half as bad as some of the uniforms people were wearing. One person's gabardine looked like they had taken it out of their closet in a ball and put it on. Sad. It's not like this is a surprise parade you just find out about.  :


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

I believe (without going to 201 to be sure) the correct answer is:

As a part of a formed group:

- all Officers (or Snr Rank only, if no Officers present) salutes for O Canada, Last Post/2 Minutes Silence/Rouse, God Save The Queen. (All other at the position of attention)

When not part of a formed group:

- you salute individually during O Canada, Last Post/2 Minutes Silence/Rouse, and God Save The Queen.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

MAMS_933 said:
			
		

> I noticed the same thing at the ceremony I went to here. Anthems, Last Post you look around and there was hands down everywhere. I was always under the impression you saluted during them.
> 
> That wasn't half as bad as some of the uniforms people were wearing. One person's gabardine looked like they had taken it out of their closet in a ball and put it on. Same thing with boots. Sad. It's not like this is a surprise parade you just find out about.  :



I'd like to think the WOs/MWOs/CWOs there are noting ranks and names and making some phone calls to the Base CWO or something to that affect.

I am not surprised though.


----------



## fire_guy686 (12 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'd like to think the WOs/MWOs/CWOs there are noting ranks and names and making some phone calls to the Base CWO or something to that affect.
> 
> I am not surprised though.



I would hope so too.


----------



## Dano651 (12 Nov 2008)

Why wait for the WOs, It should start at the MCpls level, they are the first level of Leadership. The NCOs should bring up the info to the CoC to be action.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'd like to think the WOs/MWOs/CWOs there are noting ranks and names and making some phone calls to the Base CWO *or something to that affect*.



Re: the yellow part, which I meant more generally than specifically.  I should also have said "why aren't the Jnr and Snr NCOs doing their jobs and inspecting their troops beforehand", which is my first question.

People looking like that is a failure of 2 things IMO:

- self-discipline
- lack of NCOs doing their jobs (Jnr and Snr) and equivalent in the Officer world (for us, it was the BC or Adjt that looked after that).


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Nov 2008)

Here in the Cool Pool, nobody saluted during the 2 minutes of silence...  

Maybe the CoC should have sent an email BEFORE hand with proper Remembrance Day protocol??


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Here in the Cool Pool, nobody saluted during the 2 minutes of silence...
> 
> Maybe the CoC should have sent an email BEFORE hand with proper Remembrance Day protocol??



I don't know how it works in the Sqn's but when I was in army, we (Tp WOs) would give a brief on the parade to the Troop from the parade instructions, which we would get from the SSM, who got it from the RSM.  Everyone was on the same page that way.

I can only assume the BC or Adjt covered the briefing for our Officers, as generally speaking, everyone did the right things at the right times.

I will restate, I am not positive on the "in a formed group, all Officers salute" part for Remembrance Service/Parade, as I was either on the Vigil, NCO/IC Vigil, or in the ranks (head and eyes to the front).  We weren't encouraged to look around.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Nov 2008)

I've never seen a salute during the 2 minutes either.  Every parade I've been to involves a salute during the last post, bowing of the head for the 2 minutes and a salute during the rouse.


----------



## trigger324 (12 Nov 2008)

at the parade i was at, and i was not part of the formed group, and i saluted both times for the general salute at both the entrance and exit of the reviewing officer.  with my eyes darting left to right, i couldn't tell if anyone else did.  should i have saluted?


----------



## dangerboy (12 Nov 2008)

Here it is cut and paste from CFP 201

26. Memorial Services and Funerals.
Compliments to the dead shall be paid during the
sounding of the calls “Last Post” and “Rouse” when
they are used in memorial services and funerals.
Compliments will commence on the first note and
terminate on the last of each call when sounded.
Compliments shall be paid as follows:

a. All ranks who are not part of a formed
military group shall salute.
b. Formed military groups will be brought to
attention and all officers shall salute. A Royal
or General Salute will be ordered if
appropriate. The funeral guard will present
arms, the escort will remain at the order,
officers that form part of the escort will salute
with the hand. In the latter case the salute
shall be held for the silent interval between
“Last Post” and “Rouse”.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Nov 2008)

Ahh - so there it is.  If you are not part of a formed body, you are not required to salute during the moment of silence.  Bowing your head is acceptable.


----------



## Quartermaster (12 Nov 2008)

Whoops, wrote faster than I can read...


----------



## PanaEng (12 Nov 2008)

> Here it is cut and paste from CFP 201
> 
> 26. Memorial Services and Funerals.


Thanks dangerboy. I thought so.
The only thing I wasn't sure of was during the silence.

Maybe I should have been proactive and started this thread last week. 
The pers that did not know when to salute included all services and all ranks - private to general! support trades to infantry.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Occam (12 Nov 2008)

Disregard earlier post - not thinking straight due to cold meds...


----------



## Drag (12 Nov 2008)

I did not know that you had to salute during the minute of silence... Everyone around me in uniform just bowed their heads.


----------



## PanaEng (12 Nov 2008)

D3 said:
			
		

> I did not know that you had to salute during the minute of silence... Everyone around me in uniform just bowed their heads.


Unfortunately, para 26 is not that clear and can be interpreted both ways.


> Compliments to the dead shall be paid during the
> sounding of the calls “Last Post” and “Rouse” when
> they are used in memorial services and funerals.
> Compliments will commence on the first note and
> ...


Reading this part you can think that you salute during the playing of the notes of both Last Post and Rouse but not continuously from the start of one to the end of the other.

Then in sub-para b:





> The funeral guard will present
> arms, the escort will remain at the order,
> officers that form part of the escort will salute
> with the hand. In the latter case the salute
> ...


Is this only the officers that are part of the escort...? seems to say that to me. If I am an spectator in uniform I would salute during Last Post, bow my head during the silence and salute during Rouse... but it somehow feels wrong to stop saluting during the silence.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

In case anyone is wondering what part of CFP 201 this thread is around, its Chapter 1, Section 2 - Compliments.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

trigger324 said:
			
		

> at the parade i was at, and i was not part of the formed group, and i saluted both times for the general salute at both the entrance and exit of the reviewing officer.  with my eyes darting left to right, i couldn't tell if anyone else did.  should i have saluted?



No.  

Ref CFP 201 Chap 1, Sect 2, Para 28(a):

28. Anthems and Salutes (see also paragraph 30). When the Royal Anthem, Royal Salute, Vice-Regal Salute, National Anthem (see A-AD-200-000/AG-000, Honours, Flags and Heritage Structure of the Canadian Forces) or the national anthem of a foreign country is played, all shall stand and:

a. all ranks who are not part of a formed military group shall salute. The salute shall commence with the playing of the first note of music and shall be cut away at the end of the last note; 

Ref CFP 201 Chapter 1, Sect 2, Para 30:

Parades. CF members who are spectators at a parade shall:

a. stand at the arrival and departure of a reviewing officer or dignitary. When troops on parade are armed, the signal to stand at the arrival shall be the parade commander’s order to SHOULDER – ARMS. At the departure, all ranks will remain standing after the last Royal/General Salute until the reviewing officer or dignitary leaves the parade area;

b. salute when uncased Colours pass directly in front of them. Guns are the Colours of formed artillery units and will be treated as such when they roll past in review on formal ceremonial parades;

c. salute during the playing of National Anthems and Royal Salutes; and

d. stand at attention during the playing of the General Salute.


----------



## 40below (12 Nov 2008)

At my kids' school, which is adjacent to CFB Kingston, here were a number of army personnel and a few air force on hand for the school ceremony. Some saluted during the minute, some didn't, several took off their headdresses and bowed their heads. I saw a sigs corporal saluting and a sigs MWO standing next to him not saluting. Same thing happened last year.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

40below said:
			
		

> At my kids' school, which is adjacent to CFB Kingston, here were a number of army personnel and a few air force on hand for the school ceremony. Some saluted during the minute, some didn't, several took off their headdresses and bowed their heads. I saw a sigs corporal saluting and a sigs MWO standing next to him not saluting. Same thing happened last year.



I think that post perfectly sums up the Remembrance Day protocol thread(s) on here nicely so far.   ;D

*SNAFU*


----------



## helpup (12 Nov 2008)

I just finished doing two ceremony's, one on Sunday in Quebec and one in Kemptville,  In both cases I brought out the honour guard got them into posn just prior ( compliments to the monument ) and ensured I was in the background or in other words in front of most of the spectators near the monument by the flagpole.  In Kemptvilles place I was the one lowering the flag.  In either case.  My troops both formed and assisting with the wreaths were briefed by me as to when to pay compliments.  And as for the general crowd most of them that I could see did at the right moments.  Even if more then a few of them took it off my cues

Your correct though it is salute on the first note of last post, to the last, arm down for the silence and then back up for the rouse.  The National Anthem, God Save the Queen and the march on for Kemptville since they had the colours on hand.  In a lighter note the parade almost caught me as they were marching off.  I gave them a few min to clear and the crowd to clear before moving to take the honour guard off the monument.  I just brought they back out of rest on your arms reverse when the parade came back down in front of the monument.  Pause 2-3 about turned and high fived the colours 2-3 about turn again and got the guard off the monument. All in all Kemptville had a good turn out


----------



## Snakedoc (12 Nov 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> b. Formed military groups will be brought to
> attention and *all officers * shall salute.



I'm assuming this refers to ceremonial officer parade positions only?  Not literally all officers (that may be also within a formed group)  ;D


----------



## helpup (12 Nov 2008)

Unless it is considered a General Salute,,,,  and honestly not sure if that applies or not for this case.  
If you had a multi unit contingent say at a local ceremony where the Parade is actually ran by a legion Sgt at Arms then each officer in front of his troops would salute at the same time, those formed under him staying at attention.  If the parade is run by a OIC (parade marshal for lack of better words ) then I would think that he would take the salute unless for the ceremony it is treated as a general salute, where they would all salute for them.  and since I don't have the time to check the fine details on that one.  Lets hope someone in the know can


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

Actually I don't see what is confusing.  It says:

 Formed military groups will be brought to attention and *all officers shall salute*.


----------



## montana (12 Nov 2008)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> I'm assuming this refers to ceremonial officer parade positions only?  Not literally all officers (that may be also within a formed group)  ;D



You're right



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Actually I don't see what is confusing.  It says:
> Formed military groups will be brought to attention and *all officers shall salute*.



I am assuming this is the response to the post I quoted above
If it is then I believe you are wrong. officers do not salut if they are part of a platoon
In the 201 an officer is anyone in an officer parade position (all the symbols that are circles) when we talk about formed military groups.
If all officers shall salute as you said it will contradict the part where it says that compliments 
are paid by the person in command of a group on behalf of the group and more than half of the 201.

But then again why would someone have a platoon of officers (where do you get so many officers)


----------



## helpup (12 Nov 2008)

Gagetown, CAP Crse, or any of the Officer Crse's.  You can and I have seen a Pl of officers. Who when formed shall have one officer in charge.  It is not the norm mind you as most are allowed to go to ceremony's on their own.  But I have seen a bunch of Lt's formed up.  Never did see a group of Capt, or Maj formed up under one man but that would be amusing to see.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

It sure was easy when all you had to do was follow the RSMs parade instruction.   8)


----------



## montana (12 Nov 2008)

helpup said:
			
		

> Gagetown, CAP Crse, or any of the Officer Crse's.  You can and I have seen a Pl of officers. Who when formed shall have one officer in charge.  It is not the norm mind you as most are allowed to go to ceremony's on their own.  But I have seen a bunch of Lt's formed up.  Never did see a group of Capt, or Maj formed up under one man but that would be amusing to see.




Of course it happens, never said it didn't but have you ever seen a platoon of officers where each officer saluted and not only the person in charge of them?


----------



## 2 Cdo (12 Nov 2008)

40below said:
			
		

> At my kids' school, which is adjacent to CFB Kingston, here were a number of army personnel and a few air force on hand for the school ceremony. Some saluted during the minute, some didn't, several took off their headdresses and bowed their heads. I saw a sigs corporal saluting and a sigs MWO standing next to him not saluting. Same thing happened last year.



After being in Kingston for over 6 years nothing surprises me anymore. :rage: I'm thinking whoever was the highest rank there should have had a little chat with all members just prior to the ceremony.


----------



## 40below (12 Nov 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> After being in Kingston for over 6 years nothing surprises me anymore. :rage: I'm thinking whoever was the highest rank there should have had a little chat with all members just prior to the ceremony.



Last year I actually asked one of the PAOs about this the week after Remembrance Day, and the only answer she was able to give was that different units have a different understanding of when one salutes or not and act accordingly. Same thing happened at an RMC event I was at last year when the anthem was played, and about half the regs in attendance, mostly officers but from all three elements, saluted and half just stood at attention.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

Maybe someone should email a link of this thread to the CFCWO.


----------



## Celticgirl (12 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I believe (without going to 201 to be sure) the correct answer is:
> 
> As a part of a formed group:
> 
> ...



Interesting. I noticed this yesterday at the local ceremony, as well. Some military members saluted at those times mentioned and some did not. I will assume it is because those personnel were Officers based on the above. Also, all three of the RCMP members present saluted at those times.


----------



## Fusaki (12 Nov 2008)

I was at the ceremony at Beachwood in Ottawa. Admittedly, I was not sure exactly what I should and should not have saluted for as I was not part of a formed group.

Once having realized that I should have figured this out beforehand, I winged it by positioning myself to have eyes on an Airforce CWO and WO who were in front of me and to the left in the crowd. When they saluted, I saluted.  Protocol was followed, and now I know for next time. 8)


----------



## Snakedoc (12 Nov 2008)

montana said:
			
		

> But then again why would someone have a platoon of officers (where do you get so many officers)



At the remembrance day ceremony I attended we had a platoon of officers and senior NCO's together.  The officers in the platoon were SLt and below with PO2 and above for NCO's. Platoon Officers were Lt(N) with a PO1 as the Platoon PO for each platoon.

The officers in our platoon did not salute, only the platoon officer saluted.

Edit: for grammar


----------



## danchapps (12 Nov 2008)

So here's my question. I understand the formed/not-formed group aspect, however at the Butter dome, we were formed up, marched on and left-wheeled into set out rows of chairs. When we are at the chairs are we stilled considered formed up, or not? I ask this because some saluted, some didn't. It was all sorts of F***ed up there. No briefing as for when to salute and not. Anyone?


----------



## gwp (12 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I believe (without going to 201 to be sure) the correct answer is:
> 
> As a part of a formed group:
> 
> ...



All correct except the salute comes down during the silence and goes back up for rouse.  You do not salute for lament.  While the RC Legion has the lament played during the silence, CF drill is to not interupt the silence.  

At every event that I write the MC script for or MC it is part of the MC's instruction to the spectators  "Uniformed spectators and those not on parade shall salute during ..... O Canada, God Save the Queen, the Vice Regal Salute on the arrival of the Lt.-Gov.  etc."  So that everyone knows.  Or xxxx arrives he/she will be greeted with a general salute.  Uniformed personnel not on parade stand to attention.  



			
				40below said:
			
		

> Last year I actually asked one of the PAOs about this the week after Remembrance Day, and the only answer she was able to give was that different units have a different understanding of when one salutes or not and act accordingly. Same thing happened at an RMC event I was at last year when the anthem was played, and about half the regs in attendance, mostly officers but from all three elements, saluted and half just stood at attention.


There is no difference between units.  It is clear in the drill manual


----------



## BinRat55 (12 Nov 2008)

Reading this thread has me more confused than a trucker on an air force base!! Ok, tell me if I got this right - 

_The funeral guard will present
arms, the escort will remain at the order,
officers that form part of the escort will salute
with the hand. In the latter case the salute
shall be held for the silent interval between
“Last Post” and “Rouse”._

The salute begins at the first note of "Last Post", is held during the moment of silence, and is terminated at the last note of "Rouse" - ONLY WHEN THERE IS AN ESCORT (most likely during a funeral)...

I don't know how else to read this... I've done 19 years of Remembrance Day parades and have never seen a salute during the 2 minutes of silence.


----------



## gwp (13 Nov 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> tell me if I got this right - I don't know how else to read this... I've done 19 years of Remembrance Day parades and have never seen a salute during the 2 minutes of silence.


Here is the entire section from the 201.  The salute is held during the silence by officers that form part of an escort party at funerals.  Other wise the salute is terminated at the end of each call. 

26. Memorial Services and Funerals.
Compliments to the dead shall be paid during the
sounding of the calls “Last Post” and “Rouse” when
they are used in memorial services and funerals.
Compliments will commence on the first note and
terminate on the last of each call when sounded.
Compliments shall be paid as follows:

a. All ranks who are not part of a formed
military group shall salute.

b. Formed military groups will be brought to
attention and all officers shall salute. A Royal
or General Salute will be ordered if
appropriate. The funeral guard will present
arms, the escort will remain at the order,
officers that form part of the escort will salute
with the hand. In the latter case the salute
shall be held for the silent interval between
“Last Post” and “Rouse”.

c. On defence establishments, all vehicles in
the vicinity shall be stopped and the
occupants shall dismount and pay
compliments.


----------



## benny88 (13 Nov 2008)

I'd rather see no salute than an Army Cpl saluting during the Anthem with one hand in his pocket, a beard on his face, and late after quickly putting out a smoke. Pretty appalling.
   I wasn't 100% on saluting during the moment of silence either, glad I guessed right and now I know for sure.


----------



## helpup (13 Nov 2008)

During remembrance Day you do not salute during the Silence, the case mentioned is for a Funeral guard Officer.  For remembrance day it is easy, National Anthem( include God Save the Queen, colors ( and or gun) or flag going up and down ( if they do it for the last post and rouse ) if not then during last post arm up, then down for silence and lament ( if they have it) then back up for the rouse.  The cenotaph guard will be at rest on your arms reverse through out. but start and end that postion at the present to pay compliments to the monument.  

Or as one smart cookie pointed out and something I am sure most of us have done before.  Watch the highest rank NCO nearest the ceremony outside of a formed body.


----------



## 043 (13 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'd like to think the WOs/MWOs/CWOs there are noting ranks and names and making some phone calls to the Base CWO or something to that affect.
> 
> I am not surprised though.



That's part of the problem in today's military. Too many people just go to the supervisor!!! Never pass a fault! If you see something wrong, point it out immediately! Don't go behind the soldier's back (not in that sense) because then it becomes a case of he said, she said, don't make it happen again. It's less effective. 

There is nothing wrong with addressing the problem immediately and then going to see the supervisor. Very effective!


----------



## helpup (13 Nov 2008)

2023 said:
			
		

> That's part of the problem in today's military. Too many people just go to the supervisor!!! Never pass a fault! If you see something wrong, point it out immediately! Don't go behind the soldier's back (not in that sense) because then it becomes a case of he said, she said, don't make it happen again. It's less effective.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with addressing the problem immediately and then going to see the supervisor. Very effective!



I fully agree especially when I get to use my BIG BOY voice, which even in a whisper is very very effective.


----------



## 043 (13 Nov 2008)

helpup said:
			
		

> I fully agree especially when I get to use my BIG BOY voice, which even in a whisper is very very effective.



Pro Patria!


----------



## PanaEng (13 Nov 2008)

helpup said:
			
		

> I fully agree especially when I get to use my BIG BOY voice, which even in a whisper is very very effective.


Some, like CWO Williamson (some of you may know him), don't even have to say anything - you just sense the shxx coming down and the burning of his glare as you realize that you were doing something wrong - I can vouch for that  ;D

Anyway, thank you all for your comments. Perhaps for next year the word will be passed around and we all look like we are on the same page.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## kincanucks (13 Nov 2008)

_Watch the highest rank NCO nearest the ceremony outside of a formed body._

Why? when I can watch a senior officer screw it up too.


----------



## helpup (13 Nov 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _Watch the highest rank NCO nearest the ceremony outside of a formed body._
> 
> Why? when I can watch a senior officer screw it up too.



Hey now if your going to quote me do it in the right context...... ;D
but your right if your SIWT then go for the amusement aspect.


----------



## Edward Campbell (13 Nov 2008)

I fail to see why, after 150 years of futility, we still try to piss into the wind.

Drill and ceremonial, like doctrine, is the opinion of the senior officer present. Manuals issued by some faceless grey bureaucrat in Ottawa are interesting _guidance_ - that may or may not inform the views of said senior person present.

I have, in various capacities, been on dozens of Remembrance Day parades, and hundreds of others. In almost every case the format and procedures were slightly/somewhat/quite a bit/radically different from whatever I did last time. Sometimes I changed the ‘rules’ because I thought I had a better idea or because I wanted to add or replace or revert back to some _wrinkle_ or _quiff_ - or just because I could.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Nov 2008)

helpup said:
			
		

> Watch the highest rank NCO nearest the ceremony outside of a formed body.



Why not include Warrant Officers in it too?   ;D


----------



## helpup (13 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Why not include Warrant Officers in it too?   ;D


well at most small towns a WO is the highest rank serving who is present.  Being one though in a larger cerimony we generally get our marching orders from the CWO who is present. 

Or since it is not hard to figure out yet most seem to have trouble do what you know is right since your SIWT, and watch those in the parade watch you and follow your proper example.


----------



## BinRat55 (13 Nov 2008)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I fail to see why, after 150 years of futility, we still try to piss into the wind.
> 
> Drill and ceremonial, like doctrine, is the opinion of the senior officer present. Manuals issued by some faceless grey bureaucrat in Ottawa are interesting _guidance_ - that may or may not inform the views of said senior person present.



I'm sorry Mr. Campbell, i'm going to have to disagree here. While i'm wholeheartedly in agreement with you on the fact that SOME manuals should be taken for face value and judgement has to be used at times (i.e. the Supply Manual), there are two manuals that cannot be subject to whims - the A-AD-265 and the A-PD-201. Drill can't be just an opinion of a senior officer - as you should know, we teach drill a particular way - for a reason. If you decide to change a protocol regarding my uniform or a movement regarding my drill on a whim, then someone is going to do it wrong again - most likely in front of an RSM who doesn't have a sense of humor - period. 

Drill is drill my friend and the book is their for a reason - uniformity. Ever see the Russians or Germans perform drill? I can assure you THEY do not change things when the wind blows a different direction. Senior Officer present or otherwise. I can just imagine trying to explain that to the Sea Cadets to whom I teach drill to - some of which will undoubtedly make excellent CF personnel some day.


----------



## Old Sweat (13 Nov 2008)

BinRat55

I suspect Edward Campbell had his tongue firmly inserted in his aged cheek and was referring to the legendarily high standard of drill exhibited by senior officers. Like our knowledge of tactics, our drill is based on what little we can recall from our days as downy-cheeked officer cadets.


----------



## Edward Campbell (13 Nov 2008)

Actually, BinRat55, my tongue was only part way in my cheek. Get together a handful of NCOs from some of Canada's premier regiments and ask them to show you how to come to the halt. Then come back and tell me that anyone gives a damn about some dusty manual.

I was, however, concerned mainly with ceremonial rather than drill, _per se_.


----------



## PanaEng (13 Nov 2008)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Sometimes I changed the ‘rules’ because I thought I had a better idea or because I wanted to add or replace or revert back to some _wrinkle_ or _quiff_ - or just because I could.


It works for me.

well, maybe not all the time...

in fact, hmmm, rarely...

 ;D

A rule is like a steel rod; straight, unbendable. 
Until you alter the characteristics or our space-time continuum frame and then you get a noodle...

someone must have spiked the coffee in the office...


----------



## Old Sweat (13 Nov 2008)

Using the drill in CAMT 2-2 and its modern cousin as a rough guide is a long standing tradition. I recall while serving as a NCM at least two changes to the halt adopted more or less as a whim of the RSM. We also adopted the dragging of the left leg as the first movement of the about turn on the march in quick time for the same reason. As for dress regulations, which merited the same rigid adherence, we also changed the wearing of our puttees in regard to where the point ended on the inside or the outside of the ankle as well as what was done with the end of the tape. If there was such a thing as male pms, the RSM may have suffered from it. But then, so did the rest of his colleagues, so there had to be another reason.


----------



## BinRat55 (13 Nov 2008)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Actually, BinRat55, my tongue was only part way in my cheek. Get together a handful of NCOs from some of Canada's premier regiments and ask them to show you how to come to the halt. Then come back and tell me that anyone gives a damn about some dusty manual.



In that case, consider me part way apologetic. Just because the RCR's have a halt that looks different than the one in the drill manual doesn't make it right. I get the joke, really, but the joke is not in your sentiment - it's in the discipline of today's younger soldier, partly brought on by Sr NCO / NCM's and officers who feel it necessary to change the rules whenever they please.

No, really, Sir, it's not you "per se" - you managed to touch on a nerve at the wrong time. It happens. But my original rant still stands - discipline means following the rules, even if you don't like or agree with them.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Nov 2008)

So we can all move on now, right?


----------



## BinRat55 (14 Nov 2008)

Mr. Campbell - all else aside, I hope your Rememberance Day went well. You, and many like you were in my thoughts on Tuesday and I have much respect for the time you gave your country and selfless acts you must have performed through out your career. Thank you.

To Recce (et al) - Sorry for the hijack... I now return you to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## RobOfstie (11 Nov 2011)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I can't seem to find my answer anywhere.  I will be parading in uniform with my local legion for the remembrance day ceremony tomorrow.  I will be formed up with the legion members.  What I am unsure of is if I salute individually when marching past the Cenotaph, or simply do an eyes right.  I'm not sure if the legion members will be calling out the words of command.   I have read the CF Drill manual 201 and can't seem to find a clear answer.  As far as the Anthem/last post/reveille I believe I'm considered a part of a formed body of troops and therefore do not salute as an individual for those.  

Thanks for the help


----------



## medicineman (11 Nov 2011)

The parade marshall/commander will let you know to eyes right/left.

MM


----------



## Journeyman (11 Nov 2011)

RobOfstie said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if the legion members will be calling out the words of command.   I have read the CF Drill manual 201 and can't seem to find a clear answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get there early; hope the Pde Comd does too; discuss/confirm expectations before you're all in the public eye.


----------

